# Kernel takes forever to load modules on boot

## hotspoons

Hello,

I am trying to speed the boot time on a system that will be rebooted several times a day, and I noticed that on boot, directly after selecting the kernel in Grub, it takes 12-15 seconds to scan for hardware (where the it says 'loading modules', then scrolls through every type of hardware known to man). There were several pieces of hardware listed that I modularized while configuring the kernel, and some stuff I swear I disabled. I will never use RAID0-6, PATA, parallel port, fiber channel, SCSI, or 95% of what it says it is scanning for. My hardware will never change, save for a USB mouse or flash drive that should be handled by hotplug.

BTW, the Kernel is Gentoo Sources ~x86 (2.6.24 R2 I think), the system is a Core 2 duo 1.86GHz on an nvidia 6xx chipset w/ GF 7100 IGP, 1GB RAM, a 5400 RPM 120 GB laptop SATA drive, and the only hardware currently plugged in (or enabled in bios) is a mouse, keboard (USB), forcedeth NIC, onboard sound, 1 serial port, 1 SATA conroller, nvidia graphics, 10 USB ports, and a USB HDTV tuner. At a point in the near future, there will be a bluetooth dongle, USB audio, USB OBD II adapter, and a USB touchscreen hooked up as well.

Here is the relevent output from rc-status --all:

```

Runlevel: boot

 bootmisc                                                           [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                            [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                          [ started  ]

 clock                                                              [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                        [ started  ]

 hostname                                                           [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                            [ started  ]

 localmount                                                         [ started  ]

 modules                                                            [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                             [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                          [ started  ]

 urandom                                                            [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

 bluetooth                                                          [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 sshd                                                               [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                              [ started  ]

```

Here is the output from dmesg from the last bootup:

```

rich@rich-STi ~ $ dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 (root@rich-STi) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 19 23:13:56 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037fa0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037fa0000 - 0000000037fae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037fae000 - 0000000037fe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037fe0000 - 0000000037fee000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ff0000 - 0000000040100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

895MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229280) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229280

  HighMem    229280 ->   229280

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229280

On node 0 totalpages: 229280

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1759 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223425 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F9C00, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 37FA0000, 0044 (r1 103007 RSDT1623 20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 37FA0200, 0084 (r1 103007 FACP1623 20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 37FA04A0, 583B (r1  1AAAA 1AAAA000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 37FAE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 37FA0390, 0080 (r1 103007 APIC1623 20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 37FA0410, 003C (r1 103007 OEMMCFG  20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: WDRT 37FA0450, 0047 (r1 103007 NV-WDRT  20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 37FAE040, 0071 (r1 103007 OEMB1623 20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 37FA5CE0, 0038 (r1 103007 OEMHPET0 20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: NVHD 37FAE0C0, 0554 (r1 103007  NVHDCP  20071030 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT 37FAEF40, 0A7C (r1 DpgPmm    CpuPm       12 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40100000:beb00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227489

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0582000 soft=c0562000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1800.046 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 901652k/917120k available (3367k kernel code, 14884k reserved, 829k data, 256k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe15000 - 0xfffff000   (1960 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7fa0000   ( 895 MB)

      .init : 0xc051f000 - 0xc055f000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc0449ed4 - 0xc0519364   ( 829 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0449ed4   (3367 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3603.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=18016135)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0583000 soft=c0563000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3600.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=18000363)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (7203.29 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR10._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *14

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [SGRU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  99, should be 98 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfec80000-0x1fd93ffff could not be reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfed02000-0xfed03fff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfed04000-0xfed04fff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1604k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1204225950.870:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Feb 19 2008 23:11:18) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Feb 19 2008 23:11:25) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c380

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc3b6, set palette = c00cc420

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:04: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:04.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfebfec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 17, io mem 0xfebff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-9: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-10: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 1.00 as /class/input/input0

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 1.00] on usb-0000:00:04.0-2

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 1.00 as /class/input/input1

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 1.00] on usb-0000:00:04.0-2

input: HID 04d9:1203 as /class/input/input2

input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 04d9:1203] on usb-0000:00:04.0-9

input: HID 04d9:1203 as /class/input/input3

input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [HID 04d9:1203] on usb-0000:00:04.0-9

input: Ultimarc I-PAC Arcade Control Interface   as /class/input/input4

input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Ultimarc I-PAC Arcade Control Interface  ] on usb-0000:00:04.0-10

input: Ultimarc I-PAC Arcade Control Interface   as /class/input/input5

input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Ultimarc I-PAC Arcade Control Interface  ] on usb-0000:00:04.0-10

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfebfc000 port 0xfebfc100 irq 220

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfebfc000 port 0xfebfc180 irq 220

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfebfc000 port 0xfebfc200 irq 220

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfebfc000 port 0xfebfc280 irq 220

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM120JI, YF100-13, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM120JI  YF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  6447.200 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (6447.200 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    706 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    689 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    592 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    525 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2118 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2483 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1588 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1904 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2925 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3180 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3180 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 7060, nTxLock = 56482

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)

ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input7

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

em28xx new video device (2040:6513): interface 0, class 255

em28xx: device is attached to a USB 2.0 bus

em28xx: you're using the experimental/unstable tree from mcentral.de

em28xx: there's also a stable tree available but which is limited to

em28xx: linux <=2.6.19.2

em28xx: it's fine to use this driver but keep in mind that it will move

em28xx: to http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel as soon as it's

em28xx: proved to be stable

em28xx #0: Alternate settings: 8

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 0, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 1, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 2, max size= 1448

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 3, max size= 2048

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 4, max size= 2304

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 5, max size= 2580

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 6, max size= 2892

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 7, max size= 3072

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input8

ACPI: SSDT 37FAE620, 01F3 (r1 DpgPmm  P001Ist       11 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Processor [P001] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 37FAEAB0, 01F3 (r1 DpgPmm  P002Ist       12 INTL 20051117)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1e:90:64:22:ac

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

attach_inform: eeprom detected.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 40 20 13 65 d0 12 5c 03 82 1e 6a 18

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 00 00 24 57 66 07 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 46 00 01 00 f0 10 02 00 b8 00 00 00 5b 1c 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 80 02 20 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 03 34 00 30 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 32 00 38 00 35 00 30 00 37 00 35 00 32 00 36 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 00 00 1e 03 57 00 69 00 6e 00 54 00 56 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 48 00 56 00 52 00 2d 00 39 00 38 00 30 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 84 12 00 00 05 50 1a 7f d4 78 23 b1 fe d0 18 85

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: ff 00 00 00 04 84 0a 00 01 01 20 77 00 40 86 25

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 1e f0 74 02 01 00 01 79 dd 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 84 12 00 00 05 50 1a 7f d4 78 23 b1 fe d0 18 85

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: ff 00 00 00 04 84 0a 00 01 01 20 77 00 40 86 25

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 1e f0 74 02 01 00 01 79 dd 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a

Vendor/Product ID= 2040:6513

AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

500mA max power

Table at 0x24, strings=0x1e82, 0x186a, 0x0000

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 65201, rev A1C0, serial# 1975686

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Xceive XC3028 (idx 120, type 71)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xd4)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 0-0050: has radio

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (em28xx #0)

attach inform (default): detected I2C address c2

drivers/media/video/tuner-core.c: setting tuner callback

tuner 0x61: Configuration acknowledged

drivers/media/video/tuner-core.c: setting tuner callback

drivers/media/tuners/xc3028-tuner.c: attach request!

drivers/media/video/tuner-core.c: xc3028 tuner successfully loaded

attach_inform: tvp5150 detected.

tvp5150 0-005c: tvp5150am1 detected.

Loading base firmware: xc3028_init0.i2c.fw

Loading default analogue TV settings: xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A.i2c.fw

xc3028-tuner.c: firmware 2.7

ANALOG TV REQUEST

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

em28xx #0: Found Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950

usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

em28xx-audio.c: probing for em28x1 non standard usbaudio

em28xx-audio.c: Copyright (C) 2006 Markus Rechberger

Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx Audio Extension) extension

em2880-dvb.c: DVB Init

Loading base firmware: xc3028_8MHz_init0.i2c.fw

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [SGRU] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [SGRU] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

Loading default dtv settings: xc3028_DTV8_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028-tuner.c: firmware 2.7

Sending extra call for Digital TV!

drivers/media/tuners/xc3028-tuner.c: attach request!

DVB: registering new adapter (em2880 DVB-T)

DVB: registering frontend 0 (LG Electronics LGDT3303 VSB/QAM Frontend)...

Em28xx: Initialized (Em2880 DVB Extension) extension

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

rich@rich-STi ~ $ 

```

Did I do something wrong when configuring my kernel? Is there a configuration file that I can edit to not make the kernel scan for hardware I don't have? Is there anything I missed when configuring my kernel? Any ideas? Any other tips for faster boot up? Thanks,

-Rich

----------

## Jaglover

One (common) possibility. You built your own kernel, copied it to the /boot when it wasn't mounted. As a result you are booting another kernel which actually resides on your boot partition.

----------

## hotspoons

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> One (common) possibility. You built your own kernel, copied it to the /boot when it wasn't mounted. As a result you are booting another kernel which actually resides on your boot partition.

 

Hmmm... /boot resides on the same partition as / (I have  sda1 as root partition and sda2 as swap...that's it). Thanks for the tip though  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

Well, then I do not see how it could probe modules you don't have. Remove your modules manually and run make modules_install again?

----------

## mimosinnet

Have you been able to solve your issue? I am using:

```
# uname -a

Linux joanet 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Thu Mar 20 21:02:17 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

On the other hand, I have seen in your dmesg the following messages:

```
Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods 

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
```

Do you have any idea of their meaning or what needs to be done?

Cheers!

UPDATE: Gentoo bugzilla says it is a harmless warning.

----------

## hotspoons

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> Have you been able to solve your issue? I am using:
> 
> ```
> # uname -a
> 
> ...

 

I fixed the issue with the Kernel taking forever to boot. I manually compiled and installed instead of using genkernel, removed 95% of the modules that were being probed before as I don't have the hardware, took anything that doesn't need udev rules and compiled into the kernel as opposed to being modules, and updated to baselayout2/openRC. Now, instead of spending a minute from POST to X, my PC is a hair over 20 seconds  :Smile: 

----------

## Adwin

IF you have another partition mounted as /boot, copy System.map to /boot WHILE IT'S NOT MOUNTED.

This fixed such a problem a few versions back.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *hotspoons wrote:*   

> I fixed the issue with the Kernel taking forever to boot. I manually compiled and installed instead of using genkernel, removed 95% of the modules that were being probed before as I don't have the hardware, took anything that doesn't need udev rules and compiled into the kernel as opposed to being modules, and updated to baselayout2/openRC. Now, instead of spending a minute from POST to X, my PC is a hair over 20 seconds 

 

Thanks for the answer. The only thing it puzzles me is "took anything that doesn't need udev rules". This means, for example, to remove net.eth0 from boot runlevel?

Cheers!

----------

## hotspoons

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

>  *hotspoons wrote:*   I fixed the issue with the Kernel taking forever to boot. I manually compiled and installed instead of using genkernel, removed 95% of the modules that were being probed before as I don't have the hardware, took anything that doesn't need udev rules and compiled into the kernel as opposed to being modules, and updated to baselayout2/openRC. Now, instead of spending a minute from POST to X, my PC is a hair over 20 seconds  
> 
> Thanks for the answer. The only thing it puzzles me is "took anything that doesn't need udev rules". This means, for example, to remove net.eth0 from boot runlevel?
> 
> Cheers!

 

After doing more digging, I realized it was the initramfs that genkernel provides that stuck all of the kernel modules into it, explaining why nothing I did with init scripts had any effect on the endless module probing. So without the genkernel initramfs, it was a ton quicker, not to mention the close to 2x speedup I got from openRC after that. 

I have some 'special needs' hardware for my set up (OBDII/SSM automotive ECU cable, GPS, touchscreen) that I need to appear on the same nodes for each boot, and compiling the modules directly into the kernel used the kernel's naming convention, ignoring udev rules as they were initialized before udev could run. So for those particular drivers, I put them in modules so they were processed by udev with my custom udev rules on the same nodes (/dev/ECU, /dev/GPS/, /dev/input/event_touchscreen) on each boot. Thanks,

-Rich

----------

## mimosinnet

 *hotspoons wrote:*   

> I have some 'special needs' hardware for my set up (OBDII/SSM automotive ECU cable, GPS, touchscreen) that I need to appear on the same nodes for each boot, and compiling the modules directly into the kernel used the kernel's naming convention, ignoring udev rules as they were initialized before udev could run. So for those particular drivers, I put them in modules so they were processed by udev with my custom udev rules on the same nodes (/dev/ECU, /dev/GPS/, /dev/input/event_touchscreen) on each boot.

 

Thanks very much!!! This has been really helpful, and I going to apply to my configuration!   :Very Happy: 

Cheers!!!

----------

## mimosinnet

I have done your suggestions and the system boots now very smoothly. I have seen the following message in your dmesg, and I am getting the exact same message. Do you know why this message appears? Thanks!

```
ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 
```

----------

## hotspoons

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> I have done your suggestions and the system boots now very smoothly. I have seen the following message in your dmesg, and I am getting the exact same message. Do you know why this message appears? Thanks!
> 
> ```
> ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 
> 
> ...

 

I think it means that you don't have the proper ACPI driver for your CPU compiled into or available as a module. I'm absolutely certain its harmless, but it may bork things like suspend and power savings.

----------

